# New art. (kidrise)



## Travelnow85 (Jul 19, 2015)

Would love some honest feed back on this piece.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is a well done very interesting piece. One of those works that means different things to different people. I like it a lot. I don't see anything I would change. I don't know much about abstract works only what I like or don't like.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Understanding that it may just be the photo, it seems dark. My eye wants to catch something bright in there but it is not delivering. Overall it is pleasing, almost whimsical but still has it's serious side.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Sorry, I'm kind of new to art and you asked for honesty. I don't find this pleasing at all. It kind of looks like some cutouts were taped onto some writing paper in hopes that it would be interesting. For me, not so much.

Looks like some good painting though as far as techniques go. I'm sure I couldn't do it.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Well, my honest feedback is: I don't get it. It's supposed to represent something? To give any sensation? 

I'm not an abstract guy so it may be that (?


----------



## Travelnow85 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hey everyone. I want to thank everyone for your time. I appreciate all the feedback. It's interesting to hear and understand how other people perceive things.


----------

